# Door switch for dome lighting



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I also have wondered that. It is possible that the hinge portion that goes into the door may push on something. I see you have asked Chad Williams the same thing. I looked at his video again to see if I could find your answer, but could not. 

I can say that you have access to the circuit via the center button switch above the rear view mirror. Not sure if that will work for you, but I thought I'd mention it.





Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Dome Lamps - Interior Lighting - Lighting







www.ccruze.com





EDIT: After reading a few other posts, it may be part of the door lock mechanism. It is possible that it is both a door ajar sensor and the dome light switch as well as the locking mechanism.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## AndyTren (Oct 15, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I also have wondered that. It is possible that the hinge portion that goes into the door may push on something. I see you have asked Chad Williams the same thing. I looked at his video again to see if I could find your answer, but could not.
> 
> ...


Hi, thankyou for saying welcome. All right, meaning Door latch build-in switches? A23D/P Door Latch Assembly Driver something like that, code colour is White-brown, or Gray or Voilet, I read manual Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

According to this manual there is a door jamb switch.





Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Courtesy/Illuminated Entry Lamps - Interior Lighting Systems Description and Operation - Lighting - Body systems







www.ccruze.com










Chevrolet Cruze Repair Manual: Power Door Locks Description and Operation - Vehicle Access - Body systems







www.ccruze.com










Chevrolet Cruze Owners Manual: Exit Lighting - Lighting Features - Lighting







www.ccruze.com


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Keep in mind that the Cruze is a highly computerized car. The door switch in the door latch talks to the BCM. The BCM runs the dome light. It's not like older cars where the door switch runs the dome light directly. I'd be leery about installing 90's era alarm systems into the Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Keep in mind that the Cruze is a highly computerized car. The door switch in the door latch talks to the BCM. The BCM runs the dome light. It's not like older cars where the door switch runs the dome light directly. I'd be leery about installing 90's era alarm systems into the Cruze.


That is all true, but he still could use the output from the dome light turning on to do something. If you use relays and whatnot to isolate the system, it could work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm sure it could be done, but it probably would take modifying the installation. It might be better to look for an alarm that's designed to deal with the newest cars.


----------



## AndyTren (Oct 15, 2019)

All right, I found wire code is White-Yellow for door open and close but touch screen system etc wont turn off the power when I make a switch for test like open the door, because my smart 4G car alarm joined start button and clutch switch for functions control from cellphone App, because when cellphone control stop engine and then touch screen wont shutdown until open the door cause touch screen system shutdown itself, how find other wire, yes switch in the lock latch, will check remote control lock door receiver hide on windscreen near mirror.


----------

